# Sephora: OPI Glimmer Wonderland



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2011)

Have you seen my nail polish collection? Well, at the time I did my YouTube video I had over 300 nail polishes but since then it's grown probably another 50 polishes. Needless to say I love nail polishes so I was super excited to see these polishes on Sephora's website until I did the math....
 




*SEPHORA by OPI Glimmer Wonderland Eighteen Piece Mini Nail Colour Set*

Retail: $48 ("$81 value")

This set contains 18 x 0.12 oz polishes:


Dear Diary
How Cute Is That?
Natural Environ-mint
It's Hippo To Be Square
Access 24/7
Ms. Can't Be Wrong
Don't Feed The Hand Models
Metro Chic
Already Famous
I'm With Brad
Sample Sale
Fiercely Fabulous
Break A Leg-Warmer
Bring On The Snowflakes
Mermaid To Order
I Don't Bite
Eve-y On The Eyes
Just A Little Dangerous



*SEPHORA by OPI Glimmer Wonderland Six Piece Mini Nail Colour Set*
Retail: $22 ("$27 Value")
This set contains 6 x 0.12 oz polishes in:


Bare To Be Different
Looks Like Rain Dear
Sample Sale
Never Enough Shoes
No-el If I Know
Already Famous



*SEPHORA by OPI Glimmer Wonderland Four Piece Mini Nail Colour Set*
Retail: $18
This set contains 4 x 0.12 oz polishes in:


Just A Little Dangerous
It's Bouquet With Me
Let Them Eat Fruitcake
Dear Diary

*My thoughts on these collections:* As cute as these colors are the fact is that these are mini polishes. Normal size OPI bottles are 0.5 oz each. Sephora's OPI polishes retail for $9.50 while normal OPI range between $8.50 to $9.50 per polish. These mini polishes aren't even 1/2 the size of a normal polish and are less than 1/4 the size. 0.12 oz x 4 = 0.48 oz. Even four mini bottles don't equal the amount you get in a full size bottle! If a full size Sephora by OPI polish is $9.50 then each mini is valued at around $2.38 each. Price wise, these are really overpriced.

The four set is being sold for $18 which makes each 0.12 ounce polish have a retail price of $4.50 each. That's how Sephora is setting the "value" price of the 18 and six piece sets.

$4.50 x 18 = $81
$4.50 x 6 = $27

I'm sorry but these mini polishes are more expensive than a full size OPI bottle at pro price ($4.25)! Which means the actual price per mini should be about $1.06 each ($4.25 Ã· 4 = $1.0625). That's a 300% markup per polish! I can understand needing to make a profit but 300%?

Oh and if you wonder how I got that markup amount.

$1.0625 + 300% = $4.25 (Pro price of a normal size polish)

Let's put it this way. Sephora puts a $4.50 value on each mini. It takes at least 4 minis to come close to a full size. $4.50 x 4 = $18 which is twice what their normal size polishes retail.  That's still a 300% markup per bottle! ($4.50 + 300% = $18)

*Would I recommend these collection?* No. While the colors are pretty these polishes can be duped either through less expensive drugstore brands like Sinful Colors or Wet 'n' Wild OR you can get similar colors from the normal OPI line. As I mentioned above, if I did my math right, each bottle is marked up 300% which is a total rip off.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 31, 2011)

300%??? Woww


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 31, 2011)

omg I certainly don't love nail polish enough to spend 50 bucks on a set lol.


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 31, 2011)

well it still makes a neat gift to receive.  maybe not to give?  lol


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 1, 2011)

They are so beautiful but when you break it down like that it makes me disgusted that they would need to have such a HUGE markup on them!


----------



## KitaRei (Nov 1, 2011)

Agreed!!



> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well it still makes a neat gift to receive.  maybe not to give?  lol


----------



## kayjay (Nov 2, 2011)

I just saw this set on Sephora's website...definitely not worth the price. I tend to feel the exact same way about OPI minis. OPI doesn't wear well on me so I don't buy them often. Sometimes when I just like a few colors, I get the mini set. Not worth the price at all...


----------



## jakata arrant (Nov 2, 2011)

*Yummy !   *

*Id love to have them all*


----------



## moriesnailart (Nov 3, 2011)

I was about the order the first set with 18 polishes when I did the math just like you and decided not to because I couldn't agree more that they are way overpriced and not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## katana (Nov 4, 2011)

Some of the polishes are pretty, but I agree that many can be easily duped.

The price mark up is crazy! LOL I use drugstore polishes most often anyways.....


----------

